# Shows/ Movies that made you cry LIKE A BABY



## Yami no Yume (Oct 31, 2017)

...not EXACTLY like a baby but I want to know what the TV shows or movies are that really made you cry a lot, not just making you sad or wetting your eyes, NO! Real tears so that you might even need some handkerchiefs! :crying::crying::crying: 
If no show or movie made you cry as I described at all surely you can still mention one that made you very sad.

Btw I am not sure if such a thread already exists. I couldn't find any and I wasn't sure where to open one like this but somehow I feel it is right here since here should be some of the most emotional and sympathetic types. If you are a different type it surely would be interesting to hear from you, too.
Especially if you have some titles people wouldn't think that they would make someone cry please post them. It would also be nice if you leave here some thoughts on them.
If your post contains spoilers please identify them as such.

So, I begin with some shows. This list might not be complete and later I might add more. One reason for this is that I am not sure about some of those I don't mention yet.

The first one is of course *Clannad* and *Clannad After Story* even more. REALLY I cried like I almost never cried about anything else.

* *




The most saddest scene for me was when Tomoya found out that his father went through the same as he did now and then talked to Ushio at the field of sunflowers.










Of course the main story is sooo tragic but there are also many side stories that made me cry a lot. Among them are Yoshino Yusukes and Misaes backstories. The latter is one of my most beloved love stories but the main story tops it although the development of the end somehow wasn't the best I believe but I am happy as it turned out.
Watching it a second time I cried not as hard as the first time but at more scenes.

*Little Busters!* follows the same direction as Clannad. It begins as a lighthearted Slice of Life story and gets later deeper until it smashes you in the second season. That show really touched something inside me about friendship. I cried as much as Riki and his friends...

* *




...during their farewell did.



























While watching *Ano Hana* I actually cried during every of the first four episodes because the whole theme of changing while growing up and growing apart struck me. The last episode also made me really sad.

* *




Who cannot cry at this sight???











*Code Geass* is surely worth mentioning since it has one of the most emotional endings and certainly as I believe the best elaborated one in history.

* *














There are also a lot of other sad and emotional scenes through the show and they are often twisted with other kinds of feelings which makes you ponder about the absurdness of the actions of people. It is a great show that makes you think deeper.

*Mirai Nikki*... Well, I don't really know what to say. The show wasn't that serious until the end but the characters won a place in my heart to this point. Then the show actually began to be as complex as Code Geass, at least in my opinion. It actually was like this even at the beginning but I could hardly tell so. The suspence of it made me watch the whole show in one day what I did not intend at the beginning. However, the developing love between Yuno and Yukiteru totally crushed me down and I couldn't help but sympathize with them, especially Yuno although her love was weird. The end was so sad.

* *




All that pain Yuno suffered from. All that pure love which was unreturned at the beginning! She really desperately tried her best and then there were those two sides, two viewpoints of the tragedy. Simple words can't describe this...











*Elfenlied* has overall a tragic story. It made me grieve a lot. I always wanted to help Lucy, just be there for her. Her past story was one of the saddest ones ever. I am not sure if I cried that much but it is definitely worth mentioning since it is emitionally very disturbing and that lasted within me for a very long time.

* *
















That's my list so far. Yes, these are only Animes but they just evoke the most feelings in me. I was sad end even cried during some other Animes and also some real life movies but not as much as on these ones.

So during which shows and movies did you have to cry or were at least very, very sad?


----------



## dlb (Aug 30, 2017)

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind tears me apart.


----------



## Mister Bimbo (Sep 11, 2017)

I remember crying really much while and also after watching *Grave of the Fireflies*.


----------



## Yami no Yume (Oct 31, 2017)

Thank you both! I might try them both out. Grave of the Fireflies is a movie I wanted to watch for a long time.

Now that I think about real life movies *Click* is one that really made me cry a lot at a particular scene towards the end although I did not expect it from that one.


----------



## khetsiam (Jan 18, 2017)

I rarely watch movies, but I remember crying a ton at the ending of Man on fire.

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## INForJoking (Nov 23, 2015)

I have too many to name...

The Green Mile
Forrest Gump
Girls on The Side
Fried Green Tomatoes
Romeo and Juliet
Vanilla Sky
Life is Beautiful
The Never Ending Story
Titanic
A Ghost Story
Eternal Sunshine For a Spotless Mind
Shawshank Redemption 
Every epidode of Derek made me ball...
Beaches
Toy Story 3
Simon Birch

* There are several more, but I can't think of every single one that made me cry. I cry easily. *


----------



## Implode (Jun 3, 2017)

Ah I'm a sucker for tearjerkers. However, most just leave me with tiny sniffles and a tear or two. It's hard to find those ones that make me want to curl up and sob. 

The current number 1 for me would be Miracle in Cell. No 7. Oh man did it unleash the tear gates xD

Going to second on Grave of the Fireflies. That one was sooo good. ; ₩;

Of course, animal movies get me right in the feels every time. Old Yeller and Marley and Me made me bawl.  

I'm familiar with some of the rest, but a very small amount of them. Totally going to steal these and watch them when I have the time :3


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

I don't usually cry like a baby but off the top of my head:

*Night of the Chimera's Cry (episode) - Full Metal Alchemist* - made me want to cry so hard. Ughhhh It's still hard for me to think about. I don't usually have THAT strong of a reaction.

Part of *Inside Out* made me tear up in a good way.

As far as depressing goes, *Requiem for a Dream* is one of the most depressing movies I've ever seen.

The end of *You've Got Mail *always makes me cry tears of joy.

A part of *Being Human (UK version - show) *made me cry but I'm not sure if it would affect others in the same way. I just grew very attached to one of the characters.


I'm sure there's more, I just don't have the best memory in the world.


----------



## Yami no Yume (Oct 31, 2017)

Vivid Melody said:


> *Night of the Chimera's Cry (episode) - Full Metal Alchemist* - made me want to cry so hard. Ughhhh It's still hard for me to think about. I don't usually have THAT strong of a reaction.


THAT episode was so creepy and psychologically disturbing


----------



## Whisperdream28 (Jul 5, 2011)

Anne With an E on Netflix, especially the first couple of episodes (pretty sure I cried almost all the way through the first one). I have yet to go back and rewatch them to see if they really are that sad or if I was just suffering the effects of sleep deprivation... But either way, that's probably one of my favorite shows right now.


----------



## purplecakebatter (Mar 20, 2017)

tv: 
Lost 

movies:
Son of Saul
Your Name.
Dear Zachary: A Letter to a Son About His Father (documentary)
I've Loved You So Long
Stepmom
Blue Valentine
Short Term 12
The Bridges of Madison County
Mommy
They Shoot Horses, Don't They?
Magnolia


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

Turner and Hooch

* *




The scene where Hooch dies.




Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom

* *




The scene where the kids come running back to the village and their parents run out to meet them.




Flash Gordon (1980)

* *




The scene where the brave Hawkmen diiive into battle. It's Queen's music that does it. It makes you feel like you're fighting alongside them against the imperious forces of Emperor Ming.






Here's the Family Guy parody.









The Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai Across the Eighth Dimension

* *




The theme music during the credits.









Even my INFP and ESFJ friends think I'm a sappy cornball.
:blushed:


----------



## Yami no Yume (Oct 31, 2017)

hehe don't worry let those manly tears flow out


----------



## NIHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Arrival, UP, and Notebook, every time.


----------



## eriroll (Nov 7, 2017)

There are so, so many movies that left me in tears, but most recently I cried like a baby while i watched "Rent"


----------



## Jekkt (May 9, 2015)

Interstellar (especially 2 specific scenes, in the middle part of the movie and at the end ofc) hit me hard

Arrival - great movie !

Game of Thrones - i feel music very deeply,i get goosebumps very very often, combined with sad or epic scenes i instantly get teary eyed

~Jekkt


----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

Oh yes Clannad/After Story and Elfen Lied were rhe two biggest tear jerkers for me :crying:

Hm, a lot of animated movies have made me cry... Inside Out. Lilo and Stitch (And even its sequel, Stitch Has a Glitch!), The Land Before Time.
Also I've been thinking a lot about the Iron Giant lately. 






And the animated film "When The Wind Blows" which wasn't for kids, which is on par with "Grave of the Fireflies" in sheer terms of war horror and heart wrenchingness. Spoiler ahead, 


* *




It's basically "Watch a cute old couple like your grandparents die slowly from radiation poisoning" The Movie :sad:. I wasn't able to watch it in its entirety, its _that_ painful an experience.


----------



## Fawny (Jul 2, 2017)

eternal sunshine of the spotless mind for sure, pretty much anything studio ghibli (Only Yesterday is my favourite from them, it makes me so emotional), everytime I watch haibane renmei I bawl my eyes out


----------



## Ghostcolors (Aug 8, 2016)

I watched My Left Foot for a second time the other day. I cried. The relationship of the mother and the son is something so real and genuine. I recommend it. Not to mention Daniel Day-Lewis won an Academy Award for it. Yay.


----------



## stormgirl (May 21, 2013)

A Ghost Story
Up
Dead Poets Society
Dominick and Eugene


----------

